# Schutzhund training /BOOK?



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

Are their any books you can reccomend on starting a pup the right way ,to progress toward Schutzund or protection/bitework type training? 
I've gone a couple times to a class to watch them work their dogs at various levels from ob. to bitework,blinds, etc.
Something to recommend to me? prep work for when my new baby comes this fall.... Thanks-


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was recommended this one from my pups breeder, before I took him home...so I could read up and get a head start! Purely Positive training by Sheila Booth


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have and like...

Schutzhund Obedience : Training in Drive [Paperback]
Sheila Booth (Author), Gottfried Dildei (Author)


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I was recommended this one from my pups breeder, before I took him home...so I could read up and get a head start! Purely Positive training by Sheila Booth


*DITTO:*
*Purely Positive Training* by _Sheila Booth_ - my favorite! Good foundation information IMO.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

pfitzpa1 said:


> I have and like...
> 
> Schutzhund Obedience : Training in Drive [Paperback]
> Sheila Booth (Author), Gottfried Dildei (Author)


 
A friend of mine gave me that book-just found it again going through some boxes-


----------

